# Clean and Press?



## mc63s (Feb 17, 2012)

I like to sub clean and press in place of seated bb military every other week. Anyone else do these?


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 17, 2012)

I also throw them in every now and then. Always good to switch things up.


----------



## alfred (Feb 20, 2012)

mc63s said:


> I like to sub clean and press in place of seated bb military every other week. Anyone else do these?



I do them on occasion I do like them.


----------



## ASHOP (Feb 21, 2012)

ProFIT said:


> I also throw them in every now and then. Always good to switch things up.



Most definitely,,,I like variety in my training. Clean and press is a very good exercise.


----------



## mzack (Feb 21, 2012)

excellent exercise!!


----------

